# Custom Power Supply: Help Please :|



## tigerpushpop (May 9, 2009)

i have built a 1amp 7.2volt power supply and i'm wondering if it will be able to charge a
7.2volt 1600mAh battery.
please help.
Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Already posted in the proper place: http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/custom-power-supply-help-please-44119/


----------

